# European timeshares without car



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 7, 2018)

I am still trying to decide where to go... We are looking for a timeshare in Europe (pretty much anywhere) that would be fun without a car. We are pretty experienced with using public transportation etc. but looking at various timeshare descriptions in Scotland, Spain etc. it is hard to tell how difficult the logistics would be.

I will be travelling with two teenagers (16 and 13). We'd be okay spending part of the time at the timeshare if it has activities/pools etc. but I also would like to spend some time exploring. Also, I would prefer it if at least a village/small town etc. would be accessible (also for restaurants etc.).

We'd be exchanging through SFX but any experiences would be welcome!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2018)

The one thing we enjoy about Europe is their train system. Their train system can connect you to just about everything; most major European countries, most major cities and most major tourist attractions in my opinion.

However, timeshares  rooms are smaller in size in Europe;  then the average American timeshare or hotel room.
Plus, as Passepartout has stated, timeshares properties are not located in major citie.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2018)

First, there are just not all that many timeshares in Europe. Most are not in the bigger cities- they are out in the countryside that isn't as well served by public transport. Then you reduce those choices by using a smaller exchange. You might have to select from what they have in inventory- rather than on recommendations from TUGgers.
Now, that said, we have had enjoyable vacations on the southern coast of Spain- in Cambrils, roughly 100 km from Barcelona toward Valencia. There are theme parks and historical attractions and one can get along without a car. It's a partying area and hosts people from Northers Europe (Russia) on cheap junkets. The Algarve (Southern) coast of Portugal has similar resort areas, but our experience was that a car is needed here.

Happy Planning and Travels

Jim


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2018)

Do you have access to Royal Regency (DRI) in Vincennes, Paris? It is about a 10 to 15 minute walk from the underground stop. Grocery stores and bakeries near by. We spent a week there a couple years ago and had a great time.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 7, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Do you have access to Royal Regency (DRI) in Vincennes, Paris? It is about a 10 to 15 minute walk from the underground stop. Grocery stores and bakeries near by. We spent a week there a couple years ago and had a great time.


 
That is our all time favorite resort, easy access to Paris and Vincennes itself is a wonderful town. We also did Diamond's Mougin resort on the Riviera without a car. Been to Vincennes I think half a dozen times and on one of those trips took the train to Mougin.


----------



## aandmrun (Feb 7, 2018)

One of our favorite trips was when we stayed at the Marriott  Playa Andaluza in Estepona, Spain (Costa Del Sol area).  We arrived at the Malaga airport and took a cab to the resort.  The location is on the beach, in a small quaint town.  From the resort, we took some tours to Gibralter, Morocco, and The Alhambra.  We were picked up at the resort and had some very enjoyable tours. The other days we just enjoyed the resort and the beach.  It's a lovely area.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2018)

You can take the train from CDG and switch to the Underground out to Vincennes. It is easy to know when to get off as it is the last stop. You can back packets of tickets for the Underground at a Tobacco Shop. When you get off the Underground head North (away from the Castle) to Rue de Fontenay. Turn right (East) and walk to Royal Regency. Eventually you will learn the short cut through the Woods. We walked and took the Underground all over Paris. Each morning I would go out and buy our fresh breakfast bread. An interesting lunch near Notre Dame is hot dogs with cheese on baguettes.


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 7, 2018)

I would recommend a .canalboat week. I have done it twice and want to do it again if I can talk my wife into it. She hasn't learned how to maneuver the boat (7 ft. wide and 40-55 ft. long) so had to operate the locks, 3-5 MPH max but we saw a lot to the country and you can pick a rural or city route. Enjoy, Jim


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 7, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Do you have access to Royal Regency (DRI) in Vincennes, Paris? It is about a 10 to 15 minute walk from the underground stop. Grocery stores and bakeries near by. We spent a week there a couple years ago and had a great time.



Unfortunately, I don't think it is in the SFX directory - too bad as it sounds like an excellent option.



jfbookers said:


> I would recommend a .canalboat week. I have done it twice and want to do it again if I can talk my wife into it. She hasn't learned how to maneuver the boat (7 ft. wide and 40-55 ft. long) so had to operate the locks, 3-5 MPH max but we saw a lot to the country and you can pick a rural or city route. Enjoy, Jim



It sounds fun but I think I am not brave enough to drive a boat. I am already having a hard time with a car (hence my question)...


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 7, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> The one thing we enjoy about Europe is their train system. Their train system can connect you to just about everything; most major European countries, most major cities and most major tourist attractions in my opinion.
> 
> However, timeshares  rooms are smaller in size in Europe;  then the average American timeshare or hotel room.
> Plus, as Passepartout has stated, timeshares properties are not located in major citie.



The train system in Europe is pretty good but looking at some of the timeshares it seems they are quite remote. Many reviews mention "you need a car" - the problem is that I have been to some of these places and they are quite doable without a car but there are other places for which it would indeed be difficult. That's why I am hoping for experiences from people who have been before.



Passepartout said:


> First, there are just not all that many timeshares in Europe. Most are not in the bigger cities- they are out in the countryside that isn't as well served by public transport. Then you reduce those choices by using a smaller exchange. You might have to select from what they have in inventory- rather than on recommendations from TUGgers.
> Now, that said, we have had enjoyable vacations on the southern coast of Spain- in Cambrils, roughly 100 km from Barcelona toward Valencia. There are theme parks and historical attractions and one can get along without a car. It's a partying area and hosts people from Northers Europe (Russia) on cheap junkets. The Algarve (Southern) coast of Portugal has similar resort areas, but our experience was that a car is needed here.
> 
> Happy Planning and Travels
> ...



I am okay with not being in the bigger cities but I do not want to be completely stuck in one place. I am planning on requesting based on the SFX directory but that isn't necessarily the same as inventory (I think it just shows places they have placed in the past). Unfortunately, you can't see what they have available (other than a couple of left-overs) so I have to first figure out which places to request.



aandmrun said:


> One of our favorite trips was when we stayed at the Marriott  Playa Andaluza in Estepona, Spain (Costa Del Sol area).  We arrived at the Malaga airport and took a cab to the resort.  The location is on the beach, in a small quaint town.  From the resort, we took some tours to Gibralter, Morocco, and The Alhambra.  We were picked up at the resort and had some very enjoyable tours. The other days we just enjoyed the resort and the beach.  It's a lovely area.



I am thinking of the Costa del Sol area as I have been before and there are lots of fun things to do. I don't think SFX offers Playa Andaluza though... There are various timeshares in the area listed but it is difficult to know which would be best without a car (we'd need access to grocery store/restaurants at a minimum and ideally either a way to visit Malaga/Marbella etc. on our own or tours arranged by the resort).

Thanks for all the ideas so far - I do appreciate it!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 7, 2018)

If you are having a had time with the idea of a car, I would not rent in the UK, where you drive on the "wrong" side of the road.

But I would consider it on the continent, especially if you are willing to drive on (and pay for) toll roads, as well as having a good navigator in the passenger seat. When I was looking for time shares in Europe last spring, it seemed to me that the majority of the ones I looked at recommended having a car.


----------



## klpca (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm not sure if you can get anything in Switzerland through SFX, but it is very easy to get from Zurich into the Jungfrau region using trains.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 7, 2018)

sun starved Gayle said:


> If you are having a had time with the idea of a car, I would not rent in the UK, where you drive on the "wrong" side of the road.
> 
> But I would consider it on the continent, especially if you are willing to drive on (and pay for) toll roads, as well as having a good navigator in the passenger seat. When I was looking for time shares in Europe last spring, it seemed to me that the majority of the ones I looked at recommended having a car.



Well, I would prefer not to drive at all. Unfortunately, you are right - many places in Europe don't seem ideal without driving. I think some of the ones in England might be fine and southern Spain also doesn't look too bad. I would also be interested in Scotland but it is hard to tell how difficult it would be. The more resort-like the timeshare is, the less important it would be of course (i.e. a nice timeshare in southern Spain at the beach and with a nice pool would probably be okay as long as there are grocery stores/restaurants nearby).



klpca said:


> I'm not sure if you can get anything in Switzerland through SFX, but it is very easy to get from Zurich into the Jungfrau region using trains.



Switzerland would be great but I don't see it in the SFX directory unfortunately.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2018)

If you just want to go to a resort area and hang at a pool, or beach why spend the money to go to Europe? Go to Mexico Or the Caribbean or stay in the States.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 7, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> If you just want to go to a resort area and hang at a pool, or beach why spend the money to go to Europe? Go to Mexico Or the Caribbean or stay in the States.


##

We actually live in Europe so going there would be a lot cheaper than flying to the States/Mexico/Caribbean. That being said, I would prefer a location from which you can do some sight-seeing etc. but I nice resort would do.


----------



## ailin (Feb 7, 2018)

Any interest in London?  I've seen reports of exchanges into Sloane Gardens Club through SFX.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2018)

Vacationsarefun said:


> We actually live in Europe so going there would be a lot cheaper than flying to the States/Mexico/Caribbean. That being said, I would prefer a location from which you can do some sight-seeing etc. but I nice resort would do.


Well, that puts a whole different spin on it. As to needing to go out of the resort area for groceries, to the train (or airport), perhaps a museum or attraction, there's always UBER/taxi/car hire. In places with attractions, there are tour bus companies that serve the vast majority of them.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 7, 2018)

Fitzpatricks Castle in Dalkey outside Dublin Ireland is very doable without a car. 10-15 minute walk to commuter train.  Old Killarney Village Ireland is also close enough to to town to take taxis but don't know how you would get there from airport -buses, I guess. Just stayed at
*KILCONQUHAR ESTATE & COUNTRY CLUB *
*About an hours drive outside of Edinburgh - definitely need a car.  *
*Agree about Royal Regency.  Very mass transit friendly. *
*Going to *
* HILTON CRAIGENDARROCH COUNTRY ESTATE and that one you will need a car. *

*Suggest any of the southern Spain/Marbella area resort. All very doable without a car using the resort tour company to see the sites. *

*Good luck with SFX *


----------



## Laurie (Feb 7, 2018)

I just checked the SFX directory for Europe - slim pickings IMO. You might think about also trying another exchange company, on request-first basis, and deposit a future year's week if someone else finds something for you. There are lots of timeshares in places in Europe very doable without a car, many available thru other exchange companies, if you want to open up other options.

Locations we've been to exchanging timeshares that are pretty easy to get around in using public transportation - aside from major cities and those mentioned above - are French Riviera, Madeira, and Malta (we once exchanged into Malta thru DAE - free membership and request-first option).


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2018)

We had a great time several years ago at Fitzpatrick Family Castle in Dalkey Ireland. You can walk down hill to the light rail into Dublin. The walk uphill at the end of the day can be trying. We also spent a day or two exploring Dalkey. There was a Wild Wicklow Tour that picked you up at the Resort.

We have stayed at Kilconquhar Estate in the Kingdom of Fife. It is a good location but you have to have a car. Some people have done it with taxis and trains but that really adds up the travel time to go anywhere.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the information.



Passepartout said:


> Well, that puts a whole different spin on it. As to needing to go out of the resort area for groceries, to the train (or airport), perhaps a museum or attraction, there's always UBER/taxi/car hire. In places with attractions, there are tour bus companies that serve the vast majority of them.



Obviously, any location can be done with taxis (or a car hire) but I don't really want to have the expense/hassle of calling a cab every day. In that case it would be easier and cheaper to use a hotel in a more central location instead of exchanging in. Still, there seem to be some timeshares that would work well enough which is what I was hoping for.​


Laurie said:


> I just checked the SFX directory for Europe - slim pickings IMO. You might think about also trying another exchange company, on request-first basis, and deposit a future year's week if someone else finds something for you. There are lots of timeshares in places in Europe very doable without a car, many available thru other exchange companies, if you want to open up other options.
> 
> Locations we've been to exchanging timeshares that are pretty easy to get around in using public transportation - aside from major cities and those mentioned above - are French Riviera, Madeira, and Malta (we once exchanged into Malta thru DAE - free membership and request-first option).



You are definitely right. However, I already have a week deposited with SFX and am trying to decide what to do with it. I actually have some requests out for the US but not sure they will come through (rather specific) so I am looking to expand my options. We are bound to the school calendar and that mostly means August as it is difficult to fit an overseas timeshare vacation in a two week vacation (due to cost/jetlag/losing a day on the way back). Having some good destinations in Europe would widen the weeks we can go (i.e. Easter/Pentecost/and maybe Halloween).


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 8, 2018)

So a quick summary seems to be:

Doable without a car:
Royal Regency, Vincennes, Paris
Mougin Resort, Riviera
Sloane Gardens Club, London
Fitzpatricks Castle, Dublin
Malta/Madeira
Costa del Sol

Not good without a car:
Kilconquhar Estate and Country Club
Hilton Craigendarroch Country Estate

Most European resorts in the SFX directory seem to be in Scotland, England, or southern Spain. So any additional information about specific resorts there that people have been to would be especially great.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2018)

Mougin Resort wouldn't be a good choice IMO - when I mentioned French Riviera, specifically I meant right along the coast where there is easy bus and train access, and that one is too far inland.

Kilconquhar *could* be done without a car, if you'd like to walk the Fife coastal path (you can walk to a bus stop and take the bus to various towns along that coast) and go on a couple of resort tours. We appreciated a car on first visit, but I personally could be happy with a week walking a different section of that path each day, plus there were some resort tours - we went on one all-day tour up to Loch Ness.

What you can do is use maps.google.com to locate any resort in question, then switch to satellite view, which will show train stops and sometimes bus stops. It's a very useful planning tool.

Someone else should chime in about public transportation for southern Spain. We spent a week there (Villacana Club in Estepona) with car, and I don't recall public transportation options, and don't seen any on a quick glance at google maps.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 8, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Mougin Resort wouldn't be a good choice IMO - when I mentioned French Riviera, specifically I meant right along the coast where there is easy bus and train access, and that one is too far inland.
> 
> Kilconquhar *could* be done without a car, if you'd like to walk the Fife coastal path (you can walk to a bus stop and take the bus to various towns along that coast) and go on a couple of resort tours. We appreciated a car on first visit, but I personally could be happy with a week walking a different section of that path each day, plus there were some resort tours - we went on one all-day tour up to Loch Ness.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Laurie. I have actually spent quite a while looking at various resorts on google maps, trying to find out what is nearby. But it isn't always easy to tell how convenient it is or not and it takes quite a while to do for more than a few places. That's why I thought it would be good to get some additional input from people who had actually been there.

So Kilconquhar actually doesn't sound too bad. Are there any places to get groceries/eat out nearby?

I have been to the Costa del Sol before and there is pretty decent public transportation. Also, there seem to be buses running along the coast. I am just not sure whether some resorts would be much better than others in that regard. In my experience, just a mile or so can make quite a difference.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2018)

Vacationsarefun said:


> So Kilconquhar actually doesn't sound too bad. Are there any places to get groceries/eat out nearby?



I don't recall where we got groceries, it's been about 10 years - but there are some wonderful restaurants in those coastal towns, and must have been some places to buy basic groceries. And there was a bistro onsite. The walk to the local bus stop wasn't far, maybe 5 or 10 minutes, we were in the main castle.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't know what is available through SFX in England, but I did the Burnside Hotel and Spa in Bowness-on-Windermere (the Lake District) without a car. You can arrive there by train and take a short taxi ride to the resort. You are practically in town with a short walk to a grocery and a number of gastric pubs. You are very near some walking paths (up a very steep hill) and can get to Beatrix Potter's house via a ferry across the lake (meant to connect with each other) then a short bus ride. I admit that I also paid for two tours, but there is also good bus transportation from Bowness.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 8, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Mougin Resort wouldn't be a good choice IMO - when I mentioned French Riviera, specifically I meant right along the coast where there is easy bus and train access, and that one is too far inland.
> .



Short walk from Mougin resort to bus stop. Short ride on bus to train station in Cannes. Train stops at a dozen or more wonderful towns along the coast as well as Monaco and the end of the line puts you in Ventimilleglia, Italy. Only fly in my ointment was the uphill walk to the resort at the end of the day.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Let us know if you are successful with your exchange.  I imagine you are also trying to match up with a school holiday.  I think most of the members of SFX are in North America so you might have luck with European school holidays that don't coincide with US/Canadian school vacation time and or cold weather holidays where those from the US don't want to travel to Europe.  SFX has a reputation for having more inventory in Mexico and San Francisco and the other traditional overbuilt timeshare locations like Orlando.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Short walk from Mougin resort to bus stop. Short ride on bus to train station in Cannes. Train stops at a dozen or more wonderful towns along the coast as well as Monaco and the end of the line puts you in Ventimilleglia, Italy. Only fly in my ointment was the uphill walk to the resort at the end of the day.


Good to know, thanks for this information!


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 8, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Good to know, thanks for this information!



Forgot the most important thing! There is a bakery in front of the bus stop in Mougin. And in Vincennes there have to be half a dozen within 5-8 minute walk of resort.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been to these resorts which don’t require a car:
1. Petenazy- Budapest Hungary
2. Royal Regency-Paris
3. Fitzpatrick Castle, Dublin
4. Hyde Park- London
5. Costa Del Sol-Spain (there are lots of resorts here)
6. Holiday Club- Athens (actually Marathon) Greece
One other thing you should consider is that some other resorts have such an extensive offering of side trips and shuttles that even though they are not totally accessible, the side trips and shuttles compensate for that.
Also it has been a while since I used SFX, but as I recall they will take several resorts as long as they meet their criteria.  Thus, even though a resort may not be on their directory, they may have a deposit that may be eligible for booking.   So you would just have to keep inquiring.
I think DAE (which would also take your deposit) has much more in European cities- especially if you enroll through the London Office.  You can also exchange first and deposit later.  All of this could change when RCI takes over DAE.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2018)

Yup, I also thought of Petnehazy in Budapest - we drove a car there whichended up sitting in the parking lot all week, as we split out time between resort tours and solo trips into Budapest, and really enjoyed ourselves. I don't think I saw it at SFX tho, this was RCI. 

Also RCI resorts in Venice and Vienna which again I didn't see in SFX, but if the OP is making requests at other exchange co's...


----------



## JudyH (Feb 9, 2018)

We spent a week in Venice Italy in a dumpy 3 bedroom near the train station. A great location. Really a dump. I saw that RCI had others in Venice or Florence online but never saw where they were.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 9, 2018)

We've gone to Europe a a number of times in timeshares car free. These were all via RCI though.

Definitely second the recommendation of Fitzpatrick Castle. Walk to the light rail train in Dalkey for easy access to Dublin. Also Dalkey has good restaurants and pubs, grocery stores and bakeries. The Fitzpatrick Castle main hotel (on the same grounds as the timeshares) also has tours that start/end there. We went to Wicklow and Newgrange on great tours. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/IZthlxLIkDqAD9Nn1
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ftRcB8RZFkIDWJxG2

We were able to get a timeshare in city of Florence in the historic area. I also see (rarely) a few timeshare apartments available in Venice.
https://goo.gl/photos/igd3b1FjVdYrPVdM6

We were good with the timeshare at Carpe Diem in Assisi (seemed we got a better unit than other reviewers). They have a shuttle bus into town where you can catch the train to tour many towns in that part of Umbria and Tuscany.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/5hD7WePk25oHA8Tp1

Have stayed in London at Odessa Wharf, walk or bus to the tube station for sightseeing everywhere in the London. We walked to Greenwich from there too. 
https://goo.gl/photos/vqVPAFirycW5wfMDA

We also loved Mondi Oberstaufen in the Bavaria area of Germany. The condos are walkable (but a bit hilly) from the train station (or a really cheap cab fare). The charming town of Oberstaufen has grocery stores, bakeries, restaurants.  There is also a local bus stop at the resort. We took day trips on the train into Munich and to Lindau. 
https://goo.gl/photos/5ufGnefZ1DjAvtoWA

Sadly one of our favorite exchanges in the car-free village of Muerrin Switzerland went bankrupt and has been closed for years.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/nrtt1OgQUI73Bl9v1

Love the info about Kilconquhar and the walking paths. That has been on my bucket list but we didn't want to rent a car so it's good to know about that.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 12, 2018)

I stayed at Scandinavian Village in Scotland...about 15 min walk to train station. Bought ScotRail pass and went hither and yon. Threw away a night at timeshare to stay in a mom and pop on northern coast where you can take ferry to scenic islands. I went in June when fields of green and purple heather were in bloom ...lovely to view from your train window!


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2018)

GrayFal said:


> Fitzpatricks Castle in Dalkey outside Dublin Ireland is very doable without a car. 10-15 minute walk to commuter train.  Old Killarney Village Ireland is also close enough to to town to take taxis but don't know how you would get there from airport -buses, I guess. Just stayed at
> *KILCONQUHAR ESTATE & COUNTRY CLUB *
> *About an hours drive outside of Edinburgh - definitely need a car.  *
> *Agree about Royal Regency.  Very mass transit friendly. *
> ...


There is a bus that goes from Dublin Airport to Fitzpatrick’s Castle, runs 24/7 every hour. We have stayed without a car. Bus can take you to Dalkey, where you can take a train to Dublin or to Houth or to Bray. We also took a tour of the Wicklow mountains and were picked up at Fitzpatrick’s Castle. If you want to enjoy the resort they have an indoor pool and all the facilities are of use when you stay in the Holiday Homes. We did lots of walking too, beautiful parks and pubs nearby.  We own a week here and it is a wonderful timeshare.
Silentg


----------

